# Applet: com.sun.deploy.security.BlockedException :-(



## bene666 (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich bin neu hier, deshalb kurz zu mir. Bin Anwendungsentwickler(32) und bastel hauptsächlich mit PHP und Javascript an Webshops rum. 

So, jetzt hab ich ein dolles Security-Problem bei einem Java-Applet. 
Beim Starten des Applets bekomme ich die folgende Fehlermeldung in der Console:


```
com.sun.deploy.security.BlockedException: Ihre Sicherheitseinstellungen haben die Ausführung einer nicht vertrauenswürdigen Anwendung blockiert
	at com.sun.deploy.security.SandboxSecurity.showBlockedDialog(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.security.SandboxSecurity.checkRunUntrusted(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.security.SandboxSecurity.checkUnsignedSandboxSecurity(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.security.SandboxSecurity.isPermissionGranted(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.isTrustedByTrustDecider(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.getPermissions(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.getPermissions(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.getProtectionDomain(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor2.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.defineClassHelper(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader$2.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.findClassHelper(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass0(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.initAppletAdapter(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Hab gelesen das in mehreren Java-Updates Sicherheitslücken geschlossen wurden und dadurch auch viele Applets nicht mehr funktionieren. Der Anbieter dieses Applets entwickelt daran nicht mehr weiter, wurde mir vom Kunden gesagt. 
Bekomm ich das Applet ohne Sourcecode irgendwie wieder zum laufen?

Hier ein Link zu dem Applet (PixScreen.jar): 
Golfclub Karwendel Rundgang

Ich hoffe, es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Danke 

Viele Grüße
Bene


----------

